# DEWALT 618 and Kreg Benchtop vs. Bench Dog Pro Top



## ScottRoutes (May 19, 2013)

So I'm about to take the plunge, (sorry, probably old router humor to you), on a router table. I've been using a Dewalt 618 combo kit; (fixed base / plunge), on a variety of projects and have found it's time for a table.

I'm a beginner, and while I know I could build my own table cheaply, I've found I've been more successful with projects when starting with precision setups / tools in the first place. Another need is not crazy heavy so I can move it up and down stairs so I'm looking at benchtop types.

Here's what I'm considering:
kregtool.com/Precision-Benchtop-Router-Table-PRS2100-Prodview.html
benchdog.com/protopcontractor.cfm

I love Kreg as my pocket hole jig has allowed me to make some cool stuff really easily. And I've used the Kreg router table at Woodcraft and it seems really precise.

Easy lift would be great, but can't afford another / new router and I'm not going to be using this so much that it'll be too crazy of an annoyance to adjust manually. (I hope.)

I've read these threads (sorry, I'm not allowed to post URLs yet)
routerforums.com/general-routing/35032-dewalt-618-a.html
routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/29712-dewalt-618-good-router-table.html

...and it seems is "ok" for table use; but not the greatest given what's out there.

Bottom Line: I'm thinking Kreg.

Would appreciate any negatives of going with Kreg benchtop or other suggestions. (Besides bench dog, I looked at MCLS; anything I'm missing considering?)

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a or is it Scott?

I have a 16X24 craftsman metal table and have pushed it passed its size limits for the last 5 years. . . BUT it needs to be bigger. I suggest considering a larger size table. Kreg has a 24X32 top for half the price you are looking at - build your own stand. This not necessarily a recommendation for Kreg but for a bigger size. As your ability grows, so will your project size.


----------



## ScottRoutes (May 19, 2013)

Daikusan said:


> Welcome to the forum N/a or is it Scott?
> 
> I have a 16X24 craftsman metal table and have pushed it passed its size limits for the last 5 years. . . BUT it needs to be bigger. I suggest considering a larger size table. Kreg has a 24X32 top for half the price you are looking at - build your own stand. This not necessarily a recommendation for Kreg but for a bigger size. As your ability grows, so will your project size.


That could work. Building a stand is no big deal. I just want a super solid flat table with well done plate and fence.

(And re: N/a Thanks for heads up. Fixed profile.)

Scott


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

ScottRoutes said:


> That could work. Building a stand is no big deal. I just want a super solid flat table with well done plate and fence.
> 
> (And re: N/a Thanks for heads up. Fixed profile.)
> 
> Scott


Not a problem


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, check out the economy table top and table build threads, you can make a great table for very little money.


----------

